# Marathon seat covers



## Godwin14 (Dec 24, 2010)

Thinking about buying some marathon seat covers for my F-150 does anybody have any reviews?


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 24, 2010)

I have used Cabelas brand front seats 29.99 and rear seats 29.99
in my F150 4 door been using 5yr and they great. Moss oak color. I have leatherseats and no problems. They are waterproof and protect the seats.
Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## MKW (Dec 24, 2010)

*...*

Check out camotruckseats.com  I think these are better than Marathon and cheaper. What I really like about their covers is that they have padding sewn into the cover. They fit really well also.

Mike


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 25, 2010)

If you go with marathon I can save you some money. Get your total from there website and pm me.  There great covers and tough as nails.  I have had a couple sets of them, I have had the set on my current truck for 4 years and they still repel water.


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Dec 25, 2010)

I have the hatchie bottom ones on my 2002 silverado and i have had them in there for about 3 years and they have done the job so far....


----------



## Sling (Dec 25, 2010)

*dont' get*

Don't get the hatchie bottom twill. They slide around all over the place and the cheap ones do just as well. If you get Hatchie Bottom, get neoprene.


----------



## JHannah92 (Dec 25, 2010)

I've had marathon covers in my truck for about 8 years.  Fit great and tough.  Camo's a little faded now but not too bad. Overall very pleased.


----------



## dtala (Dec 25, 2010)

I've put Marathon seat covers on my 04 Ford the first week I had it. They are near perfect and indestructable, thats a lot coming from me. Still look good and no moving around.

  troy


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 25, 2010)

headwaters seat covers are just like marathon and a little cheaper, sportsmans camo covers are pleated and dont fit very well from the reviews Ive read


----------



## boz614 (Dec 27, 2010)

Pricey, but the best seat covers I have ever had.  Have them on my 04 F-150 and cannot be happier.  They are tough as nails and fit great.


----------



## whitetaco02 (Dec 27, 2010)

I love mine!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 27, 2010)

OK... maybe a dumb question but anybody use these with cooled/heated seats?  The leather is worn through at the side seam on my 04 Expedition. It wouldn't really be an issue so much in the summer as the fabric would breath better than the leather anyway but I LIKES me some heated seats in the winter!


----------



## Diesel-7.3 (Dec 28, 2010)

I have them on my 2010 f-250, love them, they are a little stiff, but seem like they are goin to last a while! They fit like a glove too! It helps if you have two people to put them on!


----------

